# 3 s/w Bilder mit Praktica LTL3



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

mal drei bilder von einem s/w-Film. Qualität litt etwas unter miesen scanner, gestern ist er mir ganz abgeschmiert und gerade fehlt das geld für neues, aber schaut erst mal.

Geschossen mit Practica LTL 3, F1.8, 50mm, mit gelb bzw. orange-filter vor der linse. Fuji 400 ASA

PS: in Photoshop habe ich nur etwas die Störungen und kratzer entfernt, gradation und grau-verläufe sind fast original


----------



## vetterfunk (11. November 2002)

3?

das bild ist leider etwas zu klein für meinen geschmack, um urteilen zu können


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

durfte nicht größer, begrenzung liegt bei 400x400
wollte eigentlich 3 bilder hochladen, geht aber nicht, kümmer mich mal um webspace
vielleicht aber noch ein zweites bild, werde es die tage löschen, wenn ich web-space habe (dann geht's wohl auch größer, aber ich brauch erstmal wieder nen ordentlichen scanner)


----------



## webdot (12. November 2002)

das ² gefällt mir besser. ist nur ein bisschen unscharf und ich fände es ohne das auto besser


----------



## propaganda X (12. November 2002)

das mit dem auto ist klar, stört wirklich, aber ich wollte nicht warten, bis jemand in die gottverlassene Gegend kommt, und es wegfährt.
Erstaunt war ich insgesamt über die wirkung der filter. habe aber gemerkt, dass man ordentlich überbelichten sollte (denke so 2 blenden können dass schon sein).
insgesamt machte sich das ganz gut, auch die unschärfe betont die wirkung der architektur/struktur als abstraktion.
jedenfalls war das so eine intention bei dieser exkursion.


----------



## Vitalis (1. Dezember 2002)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir wirklich gut, schade nur daß es so klein ist. Auf Papier hat das bestimmt seine Wirkung, das zweite Foto wohl auch, sticht mir jetzt aber nicht so ins Auge


----------



## webdot (9. Dezember 2002)

was mir gerade auffällt.
wo bleibt denn eigentlich das dritte bild?


----------



## propaganda X (9. Dezember 2002)

das ist ein problem mit dem hochladen. deshalb bin ich gerade dabei, mir etwas webspace zu besorghen, umd das zu verlinken.
aber ich kann ja spasseshalber noch einmal probieren, das dritte hochzuschieben.
dauert aber noch bis heut abend, da ich erstmal wat fertsich machen muss.


----------



## propaganda X (9. Dezember 2002)

habs doch gleich gefunden, also hier mal nr. 3


----------



## Maniacy (13. Dezember 2002)

die Fotos gefallen mir! 
Etwas klein klar, aber von der Wirkung.. nich schlecht hast du's selbst vergrößert, oder machen lassen?

MfG
Mani


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Dezember 2002)

Mail mir doch mal die Fotos in größer, dann werde ich sie auf meinen Webspace packen.

/Kapro


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Dezember 2002)

. gefällt mir, weiss nicht recht warum, die stimmung gefällt mir
.. mir zu unscharf
... naja, man erkennt nicht viel


----------

